# Saber Knives knife bag / roll / case (whatever you call it, it's pretty good)



## deputy (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, I've also ordered a knife bag to supplement all of my recent knife purchases. No, I'm not a chef, and yes, I've ordered some blade covers, but I don't like the idea of carrying around loose knives when I go visit family or friends and the knife rolls that I saw didn't really seem to give the protection that I would expect (given that I'd already experienced this bag).

I first got a hold of one of these bags because, before I found this site, I'd ordered a set of Saber Knives from Costco and, while a decent set of blades at a decent price, they weren't at the level that I hoped for and so I'm returning them and getting some Japanese knives. The Sabers came in this bag:

http://www.saberknives.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/f12bag1.jpg

As this was my first exposure to a knife bag/roll/case, I was pretty impressed by the blade security and overall design. Given that the bag goes back with the knives, I decided to see if Saber would ship a bag on its own and they will...for $75. That was almost enough make me keep the knives but that would literally be throwing $225 away on knives I'd surely almost never use. You have to contact them directly to ask for it (I just did it through the contact form on the website).

CFE did a nice review of the knives and bag here: http://www.cookingforengineers.com/article/275/Saber-Kitchen-Knives

No, I'm not a Saber shill - I just like the bag and thought I'd pass it on as it seems like a good choice for chefs that actually have to carry nice knives around.

The picture shows the side that has 4 large blade sleeves and a zippered compartment for other items as well as a spot to slide your honing rod and a couple of pens. The other half of the bag has 8 smaller sleeves and a cleaver "pouch" (for lack of a better term).

Measures 22" x 7.5" x 2.5". Not the smallest but construction seems pretty solid.

I've still got the bag from Costco if anyone has specific questions about it. I probably won't be taking it back for at least a couple of days.


----------

